# Schmidt 400 Piston Filler



## danrs (Aug 15, 2012)

Anyone done anything with the Schmidt 400 Piston Filler or the rollerball fountain pen changeover (use fountain pen ink with piston and ball point tip)?

How do you go about using these items?


----------



## anthonyd (Aug 15, 2012)

*Schmidt 400 and RB systems*

Hi Dan,

For more info on the Schmidt 400 piston filler use the search function on the IAP Site, Scubaman has a nice example. There are threads on either side of the ink window which are metric. The front thread is 10 x .5 and the back one is a strange size, 10.2 X. 5. One member (Idb2000) shows an example where he turned off the threads and glued the body on with epoxy. I have the blueprints for both piston fillers, if you want them just PM me.

The Schmidt Rollerball System uses the M6.4 X. 5 tap available from Mike at Independence. I have used the tap to chase the threads on  Triton and Baron fountain pens and then replaced the nibs with the rollerball nibs. It is a great system you can use a cartridge or a converter. If you use a converter you can stick the nib directly into a bottle of ink and fill it like a fountain pen. I am working on a kitless section for this system and will post it when I am finished.

Tony


----------



## Robert111 (Aug 15, 2012)

Just made a little roller ball with the little Schmidty. Writes nicely, too. This one is big enough to hold a spare cartridge. Sorry for the crumby pictures.


----------

